# Gift Ideas from Holiday Gift Catalogs for 2013...Sent To Us by Mail



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2013)

It's that time of year again, when I start to receive holiday gift catalogs in the mail.  Even if I don't buy anything from them, I enjoy looking through to see what they have to offer.  Some are more expensive than others, but sometimes have unusual items.

I think I must have bought a pair of slipper socks from this company years back, I don't even remember.  It's a catalog that has more inexpensive and fun items to buy.  This is the link to The Lakeside Collection Christmas Wishes 2013 catalog, if anyone want to see what they have...http://www.lakeside.com/catalog/cat...atalog580015&icid=LSC_Carousel_D33&fm=catalog

As they come in, I'll post in this thread any others that may be of interest for holiday shoppers.  Please share any you receive here, that have some cool stuff to buy for gifts. :christmas2:


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 11, 2013)

I look at this site for a laugh sometimes.  Only ever bought one thing from them as the shipping costs are astronomical to here, but should be okay in the US.  The site is in sections, have a look under headings on the left.
http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/giftsunder20/


It's for quirky unusual  'fandom' and computer junk, might appeal to someone you know.  Like this stuff, under $20.....


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2013)

For those with money to burn.... the yearly Neiman Marcus Christmas Book.


http://www.nbcdfw.com/entertainment/the-scene/Neiman-Marcus-Reveals-Christmas-Book-226882041.html


----------



## That Guy (Oct 12, 2013)

Remembering as a kid enjoying the toy catalogues and dreaming of stuff I would never own.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Remembering as a kid enjoying the toy catalogues and dreaming of stuff I would never own.



So true.  The FAO Schwarz Christmas Toy Catalog comes to mind for me ..it has always been a vast dreamland for kids. 
 I always liked their bigger than life stuffed animals,  and the variety of musical instruments they had.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2013)

Just received an interesting catalog in the mail, some unique gift ideas and cute animal shirts, etc.  It's from the Southwest Indian Foundation...http://southwestindian.com/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2013)

Latest to come in from Wine Country Gift Baskets...http://www.winecountrygiftbaskets.com/


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I look at this site for a laugh sometimes.  Only ever bought one thing from them as the shipping costs are astronomical to here, but should be okay in the US.  The site is in sections, have a look under headings on the left.
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/giftsunder20/
> 
> 
> It's for quirky unusual  'fandom' and computer junk, might appeal to someone you know.  Like this stuff, under $20.....



_*Di if you like the clock on the far right they have one the same at the shops here for about $20, it rather cool.*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Jilly I do like it, but then I like Bengal Tigers too, doesn't mean I want to live with 'em.  

  Thanks, and 20 years ago I would have probably bought one. siiigh.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

_HaHa my late hubby learnt that what i like and what i want is a completely different thing, i used to comment Oh that's nice and of course near my birthday he took notice, and drove 45kms to pick up this cute little flower brooch which was really lovely but i wouldn't wear it, so from then on i would say oh that's nice but not for me , bless his cotton socks _


----------

